# Ariens ST1028 Tires off rims



## shortlid (Aug 19, 2008)

I have a 2000 Ariens ST1028 and I can't get the 4.8 X 8 snow hog tires off the rims. I need to put tubes in them each leak out in atwo days flat!!:realmad:


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*tired tires*



shortlid;802611 said:


> I have a 2000 Ariens ST1028 and I can't get the 4.8 X 8 snow hog tires off the rims. I need to put tubes in them each leak out in a two days flat!!:realmad:


===============================================================

Most likely the tires are attached to axle stubs with long set screw bolts that can be removed to remove the rim.

I am unfamiliar with that blower but most tires/rims are held in place by a set screw bolt or a through bolt that goes through the axle stub and a pair of holes in the rim hub.

I would go to tractor supply and buy two cans of aerosol green slime to fill both tires first to see if it seals properly-but you need to seat the beads first.

If you have an air compressor and a beer bribe for a budddy you can use a piece of nylon rope and a stick to seat the beads-

first take out the valve cores or simply pull out the tubeless cores to replace them with new ones which is preferable anyway.

install the new cores with a bit of dish soap to ease installation, then remove the cores with a core removal tool and set them

aside in a safe place prior to intoxication so you remeber where they are.

make a tourneckit with a stick and the nylon rope to seal the tire against the rim, then attach the air chuck to the valve stem

and it will air up quickly and then you can release the nylon rope and stick and the beads should have seated on the rim.

then take the valve core and reinstall it in the valve stem.

The last part:

follow the instructions on the can of aerosol green slime to fill the tires.


----------



## shortlid (Aug 19, 2008)

*Green Slime*

I got the wheels off just need to keep them inflated. I have a compresor. I will try the green slime first, then report back.


----------



## keitha (Dec 30, 2001)

*Tube em*

Save yourself the future grief and throw a couple of tubes in them.
Now is the time while the weather is nice. Not when it's -20 and blowing and snowing,
trying to get air in them.
Those little ones can be a bit tough just be careful and don't pinch the tube.

Keith


----------



## shortlid (Aug 19, 2008)

*How to break the bead*

OK, well I have STOOD on the tires while un nflated and the bead will still not beak??:crying:


----------



## keitha (Dec 30, 2001)

I use a brass punch about 3/4 in diam. and get it right up to the rim /tire bead,
Spray wd-40 or similar around bead and start driving bead down moving around rim.
May need to use a dull chisel, be careful not to cut tire or punch thru the rim.
Flop tire over and loosen bead on that side.
I just picked up a mini tire changer from harbor freight, works pretty.
All else fails run them to your local tire dealer. Approx $15 tube and $8 install.


----------



## shortlid (Aug 19, 2008)

*Bead breaker*

I have 8" tires on my utility trailer maybe the small bead braker is best. Any pics of it.


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*tires*

You should take the tires to a tire shop to save aggravation and avoid bending the rims which does happen.

option two is to get a vacuum bead breaker- clips on the valve stem and uses air pressure to create a venturi to suck all the air out of the tire and the beads break down-saying that though most of these tires are mounted dry or with a bit of water and essentiailly they become welded to the rim and are hard to break.

ask the tire shop folks to use a bit of Freylube when remounting the tire-black paste tire lube it works very well.


----------



## shortlid (Aug 19, 2008)

*No shops can*

I have gone sto three tire shops all say there equipment can't handle that small of a rim. The four is a RV shop could they said $18 just to dismount the tires!!!:realmad:


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*tires*



shortlid;804455 said:


> I have gone sto three tire shops all say there equipment can't handle that small of a rim. The four is a RV shop could they said $18 just to dismount the tires!!!:realmad:


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

go to tractor supply for two cans of aerosol green slime for the tires

one can per tire or so depending on the directions on the pressurised bottle.

short of going to a go kart shop that can handle the tire mind you- get the slime for the tires as most likely the problem is simply a poor quality rubber.

leon


----------



## keitha (Dec 30, 2001)

How about a lawnmower dealer?

Link to Harbor freight tire changer
you also can read the om thru a link
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=34552

$18 a piece is a little steep but w/ a shop rate of $60/hr
and 10+- minutes each pretty close.

IMO slime is a quick fix, intended to get you by short term.
I charge extra to work on tires w/ "fix a flat" or slimed.


----------



## Racer593 (Aug 20, 2009)

maybe also try a motorcycle shop... worth a try.

Chris


----------



## sanitaire (Nov 12, 2006)

my local lawn equipment dealer foam fills the tires. have too make an appointment, guess the machine has too warm up and then they want a few buyers of the service. works well. no more flats on my hand carts, wheel barrow and lawn tractor.


----------



## briggsguy17 (Nov 20, 2009)

If you have a large enough bench vise you can simply put the tires in that and use it to break the beads. Done it hundreds of times. Those little tire changers are a PITA!


----------

